
Pinkest flamingos fight the hardest for food - samizdis
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/jun/08/pinkest-flamingos-fight-the-hardest-for-food-scientists-learn
======
samizdis
University of Exeter research news, "Pinker flamingos more aggressive":

[https://www.exeter.ac.uk/research/news/articles/pinkerflamin...](https://www.exeter.ac.uk/research/news/articles/pinkerflamingosmoreaggres.html)

